# Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review.



## smellysell

Love my M3s. Curious about the new venting system on the masks, I've got one of the old balaclavas and it doesn't vent at all. Used the soldering iron to make vent holes on it that work a little better haha. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64

So you can see with the MFI face mask that the grey is the base with the black being the overlay. Under the black it is meshed around the mouth and nose area so air is exhausted easily out the bottom of the black overlay. My Giro helmet also assists with it's front vents in channeling air down through the foam mesh top of the googles.

The only problems I had was being in the gondolas as it's a lot warmer there and this is where fog up occurred. To prevent this you just break the face mask off the goggle and you're free of the integration.


----------



## DanMan

Love the review with pics man.
Currently deciding myself between the M3 and M4, basically get them for the same price, just afraid the M4 will feel and look bulky (cylindrical lense), so can't really decide and nowhere to try them out. 
Any experience with the M3? Do the M4 feel bulky? (a medium/Large helmet guy)


----------



## f00bar

I'm thinking of grabbing these for my son. How do you feel about how they'd work with glasses? I see you have the inserts, but for some strange reason he prefers glasses over them. Don't ask me why, my only answer is he's 15.


----------



## MountainMystic

Great review! 
What helmet are you wearing with the A4s Craig? any fit niggles with those goggles?


----------



## buller_scott

Nice review Craig! Smashing pics to boot    After rocking a couple of pairs of Modest (it's good to support local, but TBH they simply don't compare to a good set from a reputable brand), it's good to come across solid reviews like this.

Legend!! 🤘🤘


----------



## Craig64

MountainMystic said:


> Great review!
> What helmet are you wearing with the A4s Craig? any fit niggles with those goggles?


Giro Range.


----------



## Craig64

f00bar said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing these for my son. How do you feel about how they'd work with glasses? I see you have the inserts, but for some strange reason he prefers glasses over them. Don't ask me why, my only answer is he's 15.


The inserts are way way better. My wife has to wear glasses for long distance and has been wearing Smith OTG for decades. She said she hated the comfort level of the frames down the side of the googles and always used to lift the googles up and ski with glasses. She now says inserts are the best things ever. If you have metal frames they get very cold. With your normal glasses they are separate from the goggle and you have problems with them integrating but with the script insert they become part of the google. Set and forget..., it's truly, an absolute no brainer.

I've only had glasses for reading in the last few years so I've only worn the inserts. In the end you want the best system you can get. Smith make a purpose insert that clip to the nose bridge of Smith OTG but they are more expensive and can not be used on other brands.

Being a 15 year old I know it's all about style. Insert frames or contacts are the best you can get. With the daylight mirror lens you will not see the insert anyway. I'll have the daylight mirror frames on in a few days time and will do a few board/gear reviews so he can check them out then.


----------



## Craig64

*❄ Anon M4 MFI® Snowboard Goggle Review (Part 2).*


*❄ Rider Outerwear:* Giro Range MIPS® helmet/OT Chips 2.0, Burton [ak] Cyclic / [ak] Swash Jacket, [ak] Hover pants, [ak] Powergrid base layer, [ak] Guide gloves, [ak] Endurance socks, Burton SLX boots, Quiksilver TR Platinum 24L riders backpack,
*❄ Snowboard:* Burton Custom 166W, Burton Show Stopper 162,
*❄ Bindings:* Burton Genesis EST™ (Large), 
*❄ Location: *Furano/Kamui, Hokkaido,* 
❄ Camera:* GoPro Hero 7 Black / Smatree S2C carbon pole. 












Well I just got back from a week at Perisher and ran the M4 cylindrical silver SONAR lens through its paces in sunny conditions. Performed superbly.










The Sonar Silver cylindrical lens (6% VLT) performed brilliantly in our bright light Australian conditions.










Noticed that on some days when the temperature was around the +3-5*°*C range that you could feel a little bit of heat from the face mask but it really easy to snap open to get a breather. 
The MFI face mask was definitely the go with the current CV19 situation.











Perisher/Thredbo are really big on face masks for this season and are always chipping people who had their masks down in the lift lines. 










The beauty of the Anon MFI face mask is that it sits a little bit looser than a balaclava type setup and is not as hot on the face. It also offers superb sun protection as well so no need to worry about the 30+.










The Anon M4 is truly one of the most impressive set of snowboarding goggles you could ride with.











A genuine masterpiece of design giving you the abilty the charge hard at the front of the pack.


----------



## mjayvee

Thank you for this review @Craig64! It helps reaffirm my purchase of the M4. And I’m glad someone else on this forum loves Burton AK as much (or more than) I do. Haha!


----------



## smellysell

More, definitely more. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

I don't tend to be "brand-loyal" in the traditional sense. I'll stick with a brand if it seems good, but I'll toss it aside in a cold second if I find something I like better.

That being said, I've bought several Burton AK jackets and bib pants in the last two years. Also a DC and a Volcom jacket, just because I liked them. The AKs fit well, have all the pockets in the right places, and keep me warm and dry. 'Nuff said.

Regarding the Anons, except for the enormous fuck-up with the magnets on the M4s, I've found them to be a brilliant bit of design. I just ordered some new masks and one of the new Perceive lenses for this year. The lens has already arrived--looks real nice.

I absolutely hated the masks from a year or two back with the flap over the breathing mesh, though. And I mean to the point where I took the magnets out and tossed the masks.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> I don't tend to be "brand-loyal" in the traditional sense. I'll stick with a brand if it seems good, but I'll toss it aside in a cold second if I find something I like better.
> 
> That being said, I've bought several Burton AK jackets and bib pants in the last two years. Also a DC and a Volcom jacket, just because I liked them. The AKs fit well, have all the pockets in the right places, and keep me warm and dry. 'Nuff said.
> 
> Regarding the Anons, except for the enormous fuck-up with the magnets on the M4s, I've found them to be a brilliant bit of design. I just ordered some new masks and one of the new Perceive lenses for this year. The lens has already arrived--looks real nice.
> 
> I absolutely hated the masks from a year or two back with the flap over the breathing mesh, though. And I mean to the point where I took the magnets out and tossed the masks.


New one like this?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

smellysell said:


> New one like this?


Yup.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> Yup.


Curious to hear your thoughts when you get a chance to try it out. All I've got are ones like these (other than the balaclava you can't wear when it's cold...) and they're OK, but hoping the newer versions are better.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

smellysell said:


> Curious to hear your thoughts when you get a chance to try it out. All I've got are ones like these (other than the balaclava you can't wear when it's cold...) and they're OK, but hoping the newer versions are better.


I have this style as well. They work well as long as they're dry, but once the vent gets wet it becomes much less effective for letting air through. The ones with the flap are basically shit-useless. They would be excellent if there was some mechanism to keep the flap separated from the underlying vent, but as it is the flap just sits on top of the vent like a plug in a drain.

I also have a couple of the lightweight ones that have no vent at all. They have the same problem when they get wet--permeability goes down.

I'm hoping the new venting system is like the balaclava vent, which is more like plastic netting than cloth, and doesn't accumulate moisture as much. I realize they'll be shit as a facemask when on the lift, but I'm willing to keep a regular facemask on underneath that I can flip up over my mouth and nose.

In case you haven't picked up on it, I breathe hard when I'm snowboarding. I'm always pushing it, and my watch says I'm always well into my aerobic zone. So I need unobstructed air.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> I have this style as well. They work well as long as they're dry, but once the vent gets wet it becomes much less effective for letting air through. The ones with the flap are basically shit-useless. They would be excellent if there was some mechanism to keep the flap separated from the underlying vent, but as it is the flap just sits on top of the vent like a plug in a drain.
> 
> I also have a couple of the lightweight ones that have no vent at all. They have the same problem when they get wet--permeability goes down.
> 
> I'm hoping the new venting system is like the balaclava vent, which is more like plastic netting than cloth, and doesn't accumulate moisture as much. I realize they'll be shit as a facemask when on the lift, but I'm willing to keep a regular facemask on underneath that I can flip up over my mouth and nose.
> 
> In case you haven't picked up on it, I breathe hard when I'm snowboarding. I'm always pushing it, and my watch says I'm always well into my aerobic zone. So I need unobstructed air.


I'm the same, which balaclava are you talking about? The one I have has no venting at all. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

smellysell said:


> I'm the same, which balaclava are you talking about? The one I have has no venting at all.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> View attachment 155435


Thanks, sounds like you like it? Doesn't look like it would fit over a helmet?


----------



## Mike256

Men's Anon MFI® Hooded Balaclava | Burton.com Winter 2021

Anyone know if this works under a helmet??


----------



## smellysell

Mike256 said:


> Men's Anon MFI® Hooded Balaclava | Burton.com Winter 2021
> 
> Anyone know if this works under a helmet??


That's what I've got. They're fairly thick, but could work under one. They make ones designed to go over helmets. I can't recommend one though, fog city.


----------



## Mike256

Thanks! If it's pretty thick I might avoid it then. Would be a perfect solution if the over the head part was thin to fit under a helmet.


----------



## smellysell

Mike256 said:


> Thanks! If it's pretty thick I might avoid it then. Would be a perfect solution if the over the head part was thin to fit under a helmet.


Yeah, would be nice if it were thinner, but you can wear it under. Forgot I actually have haha. Again though, lack of ventilation is a deal breaker.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

smellysell said:


> Thanks, sounds like you like it? Doesn't look like it would fit over a helmet?


No, it would have to go under.


----------



## Mike256

smellysell said:


> Yeah, would be nice if it were thinner, but you can wear it under. Forgot I actually have haha. Again though, lack of ventilation is a deal breaker.
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Does the inner mask part have mesh over the mouth? Cant tell from burton website pics or in your pic.

edit: nevermind! I read your earlier post.


----------



## smellysell

No, it's just a solid piece of material. There is literally no venting built into it. I used a soldering iron to create some on mine with some success.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike256

Good solution. Weird they didnt put mesh in though? Its like it had no input or testing done from snowboarders


----------



## smellysell

Mike256 said:


> Good solution. Weird they didnt put mesh in though? Its like it had no input or testing done from snowboarders


Year, I don't know what the hell they were thinking, especially with what they charge for them. My solution works OK at best, definitely not great. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> View attachment 155435


Have you worn this on a really cold day yet? Curious how well the venting works. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

smellysell said:


> Have you worn this on a really cold day yet? Curious how well the venting works.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Anon has a number of different venting types now. This year's masks are really good for venting. But on really cold days, I'd suggest the wool or microfur mask, which doesn't have holes so you don't get the cold air coming directly in.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> Anon has a number of different venting types now. This year's masks are really good for venting. But on really cold days, I'd suggest the wool or microfur mask, which doesn't have holes so you don't get the cold air coming directly in.


Those look nice, I'm skeptical of any of them without venting at this point though. I was wondering more if you had any problems with the balaclava causing fogging. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz

smellysell said:


> Those look nice, I'm skeptical of any of them without venting at this point though. I was wondering more if you had any problems with the balaclava causing fogging.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Not particularly. The Anons are actually more likely to fog the outside of the lens when you're in the line-up than the inside. I do get fogging on the inside in some circumstances, but they're the same circumstances where I used to get the problem with my Oakleys.


----------



## smellysell

Donutz said:


> Not particularly. The Anons are actually more likely to fog the outside of the lens when you're in the line-up than the inside. I do get fogging on the inside in some circumstances, but they're the same circumstances where I used to get the problem with my Oakleys.


Yeah, some of it is just unavoidable I suppose. Guy I rode Baker with had Julbo, I think they were called, where the lens lifted out and away from the frame. He said they were his favorite goggles he's ever had. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## start_today

Two questions, for anyone who has seen this season's masks in person:

- Can you describe the weight and material of the midweight vs lightweight masks?

- Is there some sort of technical/material reason they went with the black material around the vent/mouth for the masks that aren't black? It ends up looking like a combination of the mask from Scream and a sex doll, and that's not quite the look I'm going for. (on the slopes, anyway....)


----------



## Donutz

start_today said:


> Two questions, for anyone who has seen this season's masks in person:
> 
> - Can you describe the weight and material of the midweight vs lightweight masks?
> 
> - Is there some sort of technical/material reason they went with the black material around the vent/mouth for the masks that aren't black? It ends up looking like a combination of the mask from Scream and a sex doll, and that's not quite the look I'm going for. (on the slopes, anyway....)


1. The midweight mask has a more "solid" feel to the material. You can't breathe through it. And FWIW, I just bought a new set of M4s, and the midweights have a flap over the breathing mesh that IMO makes it very difficult to breathe. I took the magnetic carrier out of the mask and threw the mask away, and put the carrier in one of my other masks--the ones you can get from the website, that don't have the flap.

2. They do actually have colors other than black for the mesh. The blue masks have blue mesh, for instance. I don't know what the deal is with the red masks, but it actually doesn't look like "The Scream" when worn. The black area is big enough to cover most of the lower face area.


----------



## Mike256

Sex dolls are pretty realistic these days so I wouldn't worry too much if you look like one. The lightweight mask has some options without the black mouth mesh though.

As donutz said, the mask with the flap that comes with the M4 is hard to breath out of once damp or if you're panting. It is warm though. I've not tried the midweight mask you can buy from the website but I tried the lightweight one and I like it, very breathable. I'd want something warmer than the lightweight if it's colder than say -5C and windy though.


----------



## Demi9OD

Donutz said:


> Anon has a number of different venting types now. This year's masks are really good for venting. But on really cold days, I'd suggest the wool or microfur mask, which doesn't have holes so you don't get the cold air coming directly in.


Any idea if the wool or microfur is going to be warmer? Seems like the microfur would get frozen solid pretty quickly if its snowing and cold, aka when I need to wear it.


----------



## Donutz

Demi9OD said:


> Any idea if the wool or microfur is going to be warmer? Seems like the microfur would get frozen solid pretty quickly if its snowing and cold, aka when I need to wear it.


I've only ever found the lightweight version inadequate at Whistler, and even that only on cold, windy days. The microfur is plenty warm. I haven't bought any wool items as I think it would be _too _warm.


----------



## Demi9OD

Donutz said:


> I've only ever found the lightweight version inadequate at Whistler, and even that only on cold, windy days. The microfur is plenty warm. I haven't bought any wool items as I think it would be _too _warm.


I get cold pretty easily. For example I bought OR Alti Mitts on sale after a frigid day at Beaver Creek in January. Temp was about 9F, 15mph winds, snowing. My hands were frozen in the Arc'teryx Fission mitts I'd bought for the season, with knit poly liners. The OR mitts are ridiculous and I only plan to use them on cold days but that gives you an idea of where I am coming from.

The main thing is how much wind passes through the masks. My contacts will start to glaze over at high speeds with lots of cold air flow through the goggles. I am hoping the MFI mask blocks more wind from coming in the underside of the goggle, and read one comment comparing Wool MFI to the Tech Baclava, saying the midweight wool blocked more wind.


----------



## WigMar

Demi9OD said:


> I get cold pretty easily. For example I bought OR Alti Mitts on sale after a frigid day at Beaver Creek in January. Temp was about 9F, 15mph winds, snowing. My hands were frozen in the Arc'teryx Fission mitts I'd bought for the season, with knit poly liners. The OR mitts are ridiculous and I only plan to use them on cold days but that gives you an idea of where I am coming from.
> 
> The main thing is how much wind passes through the masks. My contacts will start to glaze over at high speeds with lots of cold air flow through the goggles. I am hoping the MFI mask blocks more wind from coming in the underside of the goggle, and read one comment comparing Wool MFI to the Tech Baclava, saying the midweight wool blocked more wind.


I've partially taped the vents closed when I'm getting to much air flow or my breath is fogging from the bottom because of a mask. It's as effective as it is cheap. I put the tape on the inside so you can't see it.


----------



## Demi9OD

WigMar said:


> I've partially taped the vents closed when I'm getting to much air flow or my breath is fogging from the bottom because of a mask. It's as effective as it is cheap. I put the tape on the inside so you can't see it.


Smart. I'm trying low-bridge fit M3s next season for the extra foam but tape would make a big difference once you get going really quick.

I wonder if the M3s leak any air through the frame to lens interface?


----------



## Donutz

The MFI doesn't leak any air up into the mask because of the magnetic seal.

Whistler doesn't get nearly as cold as what you're describing--or at least it hasn't when I've been up there. I think maybe low 20's F at worst. The lightweight mask, as I said, can be insufficient, especially when it's windy. But the microfur and the heavy cloth masks are pretty damned good.

I think the other thing you'd want to worry about is the breathing hole. In a cold wind, the non-covered breathing interface can let a fair bit of cold air in. The microfur doesn't have breathing holes at all. You just suck air through the cloth.


----------



## Craig64

I don't really have an issue with my mask for breathing as it works pretty well for venting.











Here is the internal construction of the Anon M4 mid weight face mask. It has a polyester micro gauze flat stitched into the fabric. I don't have any wet out issues with it at all.











Here is my wife's Anon WM1 with the newer construction technique.










And the internal is similar with the previous design M4 however the gauze is more open and it's heat melded and glued to the lighter weight face mask.


----------



## Craig64

Interesting mask design for '23 Anon M4.S.


----------



## Apex

MFI face mask is probably my favorite piece of equipment that I own


----------



## mjayvee

Craig64 said:


> Interesting mask design for '23 Anon M4.S.


How is the mask design any different from the last 2 years?

I have the 2020-21 M4 and the mask design looks identical to the M4S (midweight and cannot be purchased separately from the Anon catalog).


----------



## Craig64

mjayvee said:


> How is the mask design any different from the last 2 years?
> 
> I have the 2020-21 M4 and the mask design looks identical to the M4S (midweight and cannot be purchased separately from the Anon catalog).


1st time I've seen the double flap MFI masks on the mountain or online.


----------



## Mike256

Craig64 said:


> 1st time I've seen the double flap MFI masks on the mountain or online.


Those are the ones i received with my goggles. They aren’t great if you like breathing.


----------



## Donutz

Mike256 said:


> Those are the ones i received with my goggles. They aren’t great if you like breathing.


Yeah, I agree. The flap would be great if it stayed off the inner piece, but when it gets damp and lies flat on it, it's like being waterboarded.


----------



## Craig64

Mike256 said:


> Those are the ones i received with my goggles. They aren’t great if you like breathing.


It looks like that one flap is for positioned for the nose and the other for mouth.


----------



## thecadgod

Great review! This is going be your 3rd season with them? I am guessing they are holding up well?

Any experience with the Perceive lenses that replaced the Sonar by Zeiss?


----------



## Craig64

thecadgod said:


> Great review! This is going be your 3rd season with them? I am guessing they are holding up well?
> 
> Any experience with the Perceive lenses that replaced the Sonar by Zeiss?


I have a feeling that Perceive is an lens system Anon has developed independantly in order to break away from licensing/cost of running with lenses from Zeiss.









Anon PERCEIVE vs. SONAR Snow Goggle Lenses


A day on the mountain is better with Anon snow goggles. Join us as we breakdown Anon PERCEIVE vs. SONAR Snow Goggle Lenses!




www.sportrx.com


----------



## FourT6and2

Been using the M4 for about three seasons now. Mostly love them. Quick-change magnetic lenses are dope and I have a few for different light conditions. I did, however, lose a lens ONCE during a major wipeout in thigh-deep powder. Took a fall doing about 55mph and it ripped the lens right off the frame. Never to be found again. It's probably still buried somewhere on that glacier in the Purcell Mountains. Would be cool if they had a small little locking mechanism on the edge of the lens. But that was kind of a fluke.

The MFI stuff is nice. But I'd rather have a full balaclava design with hinged/magnetic nose/mouth portion than just the neck warmer version. I know they offer this with the Tech Clava. But it leaves a bit to be desired in a few areas. I haven't tried that particular one myself, but a lot of reviews say it's a bit useless since the mouth area is basically open to the elements due to all the vents/holes. Probably works fine for typical resort riding. But I'd like another option for colder areas in backcountry.

Overall, I like the M4 a lot. Hopefully Anon expands the lineup of MFI accessories.


----------

